# Welche Monitoring-Funkstrecke?



## port29 (17. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich setze auf der Bühne momentan Sennheiser Funkmikrofone ein. Nun brauche ich für ein Projekt In-Ear Monitoring Systeme und zwar Funkbasierend. Ich habe mich mal auf dem Markt etwas umgeschaut. Die Systeme von Sennheiser liegen etwa bei nem Tausender das Stück, was ich schon relativ happig finde. Von anderen Herstellern gibt es Funkstrecken für weniger, ab 300€ etwa. Von The T.Bone, Shure oder LD Systems. 

Ich habe bisher nur Systeme von Sennheiser kennengelernt, in jeder Generation. Ich frage mich momentan deshalb, ob sich der Tausender lohnt oder ob andere eine ähnliche Qualität (sowohl Hardware als auch Sound) bauen.

Würde mich über eure Antworten freuen!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (17. Oktober 2013)

Kurze Gegenfrage:
Hast du dir denn schon Gedanken gemacht, welches Frequenzband du nutzen möchtest? Diese Frage ist nicht ganz unerheblich, da sich diesbezüglich einiges tut. Bestimmte Bänder werden ab 2016 überhaupt nicht mehr betrieben werden dürfen, können aber auch heute schon problematisch sein, wenn LTE Dienste ausgebaut werden.

Ab 2016 wird nur noch ein sehr begrenzter Bereich für Audio-Funkstrecken freigegeben bleiben, teilweise auch nur mit begrenzter Sendeleistung von max. 10mW.
In den dann verbleibenden anmelde- und gebührenfreien Frequenzbereichen tummeln sich voraussichtlich recht viele ... und es ist überaus ratsam, da flexibel zu bleiben. Also auf keinen Fall billige Geräte mit Festfrequenz kaufen. Sowas kann fürchterlich in die Hose gehen.

Mein Rat:
Erstmal kundig machen bzgl. der Nutzbarkeit der Frequenzbänder auch nach 2015 und dann entscheiden, ob man im schmalen anmelde- und gebührenfreien Bereich bleiben kann ... oder ob man den Kram doch öfter einsetzt und lieber seine Gerätschaft anmeldet. Auch der Einsatz der Geräte in anderen europäischen Ländern könnte theoretisch ne Rolle spielen, falls es um eine Band geht, die auch mal auf Tour durch Europa gehen will.

Also schlau machen ... und ansonsten kann ich dir aus eigener Erfahrung nur sagen: Sennheiser ist teuer, ja. Aber Sennheiser ist letztlich ne Bank, qualitativ.


----------



## port29 (17. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Martin,

ich habe das Thema Frequenzen bei der Anschaffung der Mikro-Funkstrecken nur kurz überflogen, da es mich nicht wirklich interessiert hat. Mir ist die Flexibilität einfach wichtig. Deshalb funken meine Mikro-Strecken momentan zwischen 780 und 822MHz. Ob ich jetzt nach 2015 da nen hunni Gebühr und nen zehner pro Strecke und Jahr bezahle... Auf das Geld kommt es dann auch nicht mehr an.....


----------



## Martin Schaefer (18. Oktober 2013)

Das Problem dabei ist nicht nur die evtl. anfallende Gebühr, sondern in erster Linie die Frage ob der Frequenzbereich überhaupt noch frei ist. So findet in dem von dir genannten Bereich von 790MHz bis 822MHz der LTE-Ausbau statt.
Einer der zumindest bis einschließlich 2021 nutzbaren Frequenzbereiche (die sogenannte Duplexlücke zwischen LTE Up- und Downstream) liegt direkt oberhalb des von dir genannten Bereichs, nämlich von 823MHz bis 832Mhz.

Es lohnt sich wirklich, sich da genauer zu informieren, wenn man nicht ne Stange Geld ausgeben will und dann in absehbarer Zeit nicht mehr viel damit anfangen kann oder aber zumindest für viel Geld die Gerätschaften bei Sennheiser "umquarzen" (Platinentausch) lassen muss.


----------



## port29 (21. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe mich mal mit einigen Kollegen unterhalten. Die sind alle der Meinung, dass man in dem 780-822MHz Band bleiben sollte. Nach der Information der Bundesnetzagentur gibt es keine Pläne, am Hauptveranstaltungsort, an dem die Funkstrecke eingesetzt werden sollte, LTE im o.g. Frequenzband auszubauen. Und wenn man die Strecke irgendwo anders einsetzt, so habe ich immer noch eine Lücke zwischen 780-790MHz. 

Irgendwie fühle ich mich ehrlich gesagt als Verbraucher von der Bundesnetzagentur etwas verarscht. Auf der einen Seite werden Frequenzen total Sinnlos vergeben, z.B. an die Mobilfunkbetreiber (technisch könnten alle Unternehmen in einem Band funken), aber für die Endverbraucher bleibt kaum noch etwas übrig. Ein bissl hier mit Sendezeitbeschränkung, ein bissl da um das endlos dichte 2,4GHz Band. Und etwas ums 5GHz Band, was schon sehr störungsanfällig ist. 

Aber jetzt nochmal unabhängig von der Frequenz der Funkstrecke:
Ich kenne jetzt nur die Sennheiser Funkstrecken. Wenn ich sie nutze, dann ist es so, als ob ich direkt an einer Anlage wäre. Keine Verluste, keine wahrnehmbare Latenz. Und vor allem alle Frequenzen, sowohl Infraschall als auch Ultraschall. Ich habe momentan ein bissl Angst, dass die anderen Strecken da einfach einen Bandpass-Filter haben und quasi nur das wichtige übertragen.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (21. Oktober 2013)

Ich finde das auch ziemlich unmöglich, was die BNA da veranstaltet. Höchst unerfreulich für unsereins.

Zu der Hardware selbst:
Ich muss gestehen, dass ich bisher ausschließlich mit Sennheiser zu tun hatte, sowohl im Hauptberuf, als auch meine eigenen (nebenberuflichen) 2 Funkstrecken. Insofern kann ich dir leider keine Praxistipps zu den anderen Anbietern geben. Als ich mir meine 2 Funkstrecken gekauft habe, musste ich glücklicherweise nicht mit knappem Budget rangehen und habe einfach auf Nummer sicher gesetzt .... und es nicht bereut.


----------

